# Temperaturen im PC messen



## PCSpieler500 (12. Januar 2014)

Liebe Community,

ich wollte mal testen, ob mein aufgerüsteter Dell-Fertig-PC wegen zu hoher Temperatur im Gehäuse runtertaktet. Ich habe jetzt einen i7-870 und eine ATI 6970 drinnen. Ich habe auch schon die entsprechenden Programme: HWMonitor, FurMark und Prime95, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich jetzt vorgehen muss. Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Chimera (12. Januar 2014)

Furmark nützt dir nicht mehr viel, denn viele Karten takten automatisch runter, wenn der Treiber die Signaturen aller Furzmurks-verwandten Programme erkennt. Denke mal, dass dies nicht nur bei NV Karten so ist, sondern auch bei AMD. Besser sind da Tests wie Unigine Heaven oder Valley oder einfach ein anspruchsvolles Spiel. Denn solche Tests wie Furzmurks sagt leider auch nicht viel aus. Was dort stabil ist, muss in nem Game eben nicht unbedingt auch stabil sein.
Für CPUs kann man Prime95 verwenden oder einfach Hot CPU Tester oder Core Damage oder OCCT: Home. Der OCCT ist nicht mal schlecht, denn 1) kann man CPU, GPU, Spannungen, usw. damit testen und 2) erstellt er Grafiken mit mehr Infos zum Verlauf. Zum messen der Temperatur von GPU kannst du sonst noch MSI's Afterburner nutzen und für die CPU auch Core Temp bzw. da es ja ne Intel CPU ist, dann auch den Real Temp von TechPowerUp: Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring. 
Danach einfach mal Bench um Bench laufen lassen, Logs der Temperaturen erstellen (mit dem Afterburner oder eben Core Temp) oder einfach gleich mit dem OCCT alles mal in einem Rutsch durchtesten, vorallem musst du da keine separaten Programme mitschreiben lassen, da es dir eben in OCCT selber ein Log erstellt.


Edit: Hier übrigens mal noch ne kurze Erklärung, was das Tool OCCT alles kann: OCCT Download - NETZWELT und hier in nem Forum auch noch bissel was an Infos: Allg. OCCT Perestroïka 3.0.0 (Burn-In Test). Also ich mache selber jeweils nach nem Kühlertausch oder WLP Tausch nen Durchlauf damit und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Vorallem haben sich da schon Settings als instabil erwiesen, die z.B. mit anderen Tests doch sauber durchliefen.

Du hast nicht erwähnt, wie die Kühlung im PC aussieht, also ob da noch der originale boxed Kühler zum Einsatz kommt oder schon ein besserer und vorallem, ob das Gehäuse noch Front- und Hecklüfter hat. Denn meist sind solche Fertig-PCs ja leider etwas schlechter ausgestattet, sprich der Hersteller packt nicht immer Lüfis mit rein  Wenn ich da an meinen alten Dell zurückdenke, der hatte nur im Heck nen kleinen 80mm Lüfi, mehr nicht


----------



## PCSpieler500 (12. Januar 2014)

Meiner hat hinten einen 92x92 Lüfter mit 45 CFM-Luftdurchsatz. Vorne fist ärgerlicherweise kein Lüfter verbaut und auch kein Platz für einen solchen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. Januar 2014)

Chimera schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich da an meinen alten Dell zurückdenke, der hatte nur im Heck nen kleinen 80mm Lüfi, mehr nicht



Was soll dann ich sagen? Mein alter Maxdata mit P4 und Windoof2K hatte nur den (80 mm) NT-Lüfter und den 70 mm CPU-Lüfter ^^


----------



## Chimera (12. Januar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Was soll dann ich sagen? Mein alter Maxdata mit P4 und Windoof2K hatte nur den (80 mm) NT-Lüfter und den 70 mm CPU-Lüfter ^^



Hehe, meins war da noch ein Pentium 3  Aber der Lüfi war für seine 80mm eben schon ein "Kracher", so schön laut wie ein kleiner Staubsauger. Netzteil weiss ich gar nicht mehr, was da an Lüfter vorhanden war. Schlimmer war nur damals mein HP Pavilion, der hatte ausser dem Netzteillüfi gar keinen anderen, doch man konnte nen 90mm nachträglich (mit Garantieverlust natürlich, da Siegel zerstört wurde beim öffnen) montieren.

@TE: Nun, was mich noch interessieren würd: hast du noch den originalen Boxed Kühler drauf oder nachträglich nen besseren draufgeschnallt? Sollte zwar auch mit dem Boxed nicht unbedingt throttlen (ausser er steht in nem Heizraum und hat 80-100°C Tempis  ), aber viel Spielraum lässt der natürlich schon nicht. Der Boxed ist ja so bemessen, dass die CPU beim Betrieb innerhalb der Specs eigentlich ausreichen sollte und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Dell (wenigstens früher) bisher eigentlich ihre PCs vor der Auslieferung schon auf ne gewisse Grundstabilität hin getestet. Von daher sollte er eigentlich(!) nicht überhitzen.
Aber, was du sicher mal machen könntest (wenn du keine Garantie mehr von Dell hast und somit den PC auch öffnen kannst), wäre neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und evtl. nen besseren Kühler montieren. Kann gut sein, dass die originale Paste nicht mehr so der Hit ist (da der i7-870 ja auch schon paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat, vermut ich mal, dass du den PC schon mehr als 2-3 Jahre nutzt?). Oder gleich ein anderes Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow? Dies kann man in Betracht ziehen, wenn man nicht sooo am alten Case hängt und den Umbau nicht scheut. Wäre auch für zukünftige Nutzungen in Betracht zu ziehen 
Würd jetzt aber erst mal min. 1h den OCCT Test machen und dann mal die Logs angucken. Da kannst du dann sehen, ob die CPU oder GPU runtertaktet.


----------



## PCSpieler500 (12. Januar 2014)

Hier erstmal die Daten, die der Test mit Prime95 und FurMark zutage gefördert hat. Der OCCT-Test läuft gerade durch. 

Also hier die Daten, die ich bei meinem Test mit meinem Dell-Fertig-PC i7-870 und ATI 6970 (nur ein Gehäuselüfter hinten: 92x92, 45 CFM /76,5 m^3/h Luftdurchsatz; kein Einbau eines Gehäuselüfters vorne möglich; nur boxed-CPU-Kühler) mit HWMonitor gesammelt habe:

Prime95:
value
Core0: 78°C
Core1: 79
Core2: 77
Core3: 77

maximum
Core0: 80°C
Core1: 81
Core2: 79
Core3: 80

Die Werte unter value haben sich kontinuierlich verändert. Ich habe hier einfach die m.E. am meisten angezeigten Werte notiert.

FurMark:

Burn-in score: 2680 points
26457 frames, 29 FPS, 72°C, (fan war die ganze Zeit bei 47 oder 48%)

Wenn ich nun beide Programme für gut 15min. gleichzeitig laufen lasse, erhalte ich folgende Ergebnisse:

Prime95:
value
Core0: 81°C
Core1: 81
Core2: 79
Core3: 80

maximum
Core0: 83°C
Core1: 84
Core2: 82
Core3: 82

Die Werte unter value haben sich kontinuierlich verändert. Ich habe hier einfach die m.E. am meisten angezeigten Werte notiert.

FurMark:

Burn-in score: 2674 points
26398 frames, 29 FPS, 72°C, (fan war die ganze Zeit bei 47 oder 48%)


Nun wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir zunächst einmal sagen könntet, ob die Werte okay sind und ob die CPU oder GraKa runtergetaktet hat oder nicht. Besten Dank im Voraus.

@ Chimera: Ich habe OCCT 4.4.0. runtergeladen. Welchen Test soll ich jetzt starten, damit nicht nur die CPU-Temp., sondern auch die GraKa-Temp. gemessen und beobachtet wird?


----------



## Chimera (12. Januar 2014)

Naja, Werte sind für den boxed Kühler eigentlich noch ok, der ist nun mal kein Hit und dient effektiv nur dazu, um die CPU vor ner Überhitzung zu schützen. Mit nem anderen Kühler würd es wohl besser aussehen, aber auch nur schon ein besseres Gehäuse könnt da was bewirken.
Beim OCCT musst du einfach die Sprache auf deutsch ändern, danach kannst du mittleres oder grosses Data Set wählen und auf "On" klicken. Danach rennt er mal alle Tests durch.


----------



## PCSpieler500 (12. Januar 2014)

Hier nun die Ergebnisse des OCCT-Tests über eine Stunde. Was haltet Ihr von den Werten? Sind sie okay?


----------



## Chimera (12. Januar 2014)

Sieht ja alles soweit normal aus, dafür dass du eben den Intel Kühler verwendest. Wenn du es tiefer haben willst, wirst du nicht um nen Kühlertausch und/oder Gehäusetausch rumkommen.


----------



## facehugger (12. Januar 2014)

Chimera schrieb:


> Wenn du es tiefer haben willst, wirst du nicht um nen Kühlertausch und/oder Gehäusetausch rumkommen.


Würde ich auch empfehlen. Ein neues/besser durchlüftetes Case:


Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und ein potenterer CPU-Kühler:


Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
können da gut Abhilfe schaffen

Gruß


----------



## PCSpieler500 (12. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz naiv gefragt: Wofür brauche ich niedrigere Temperaturen? Schließlich sagt Ihr, die Temps seien im grünen Bereich und von eine Drosselung der Leistung habt Ihr anhand meiner Angaben scheinbar auch nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Chimera (13. Januar 2014)

Temperatur ist ok, aber nicht wow-super-duper-mega-gut. Bei elektronischen Bauteilen ist es ganz einfach erklärt: je heisser sie laufen, um so schneller altern sie und je kühler, um so länger (grob(!) umschrieben). Bei den CPUs und GPUs hat die Temperatur ja auch noch nen gewissen Einfluss auf den Verbrauch (wie gross dieser wiederum sein mag, sprich ob nur 0,1W oder doch mehr, müsst jemand mit mehr Know-How in dem Bereich beantworten), nebst dem für viele wichtigen Grund der Lautstärke. Hier mal ein kleiner Überlegungsansatz, der ein kleines bissel auf die Thematik eingeht: Prozessor-Kühlung (Kühler).
Festplatten sind übrigens auch keine Freunde von Hitze, weshalb auch die ne frische Brise mögen. Im Prinzip mag alles in nem PC drinnen etwas mehr Frischluft und dankt es einem mit deutlich leiserem Betrieb und längerer Haltbarkeit. Nur so mal zum Vergleich: mein i5-750 war damals mit nem Noctua NH-U12P SE2 leicht übertaktet(!) unter Volllast nicht mal im Bereich von 60°C, blieb dabei aber bis auf ein ganz leichtes Rauschen auch unhörbar. Natürlich profitiert aber auch ne Graka deutlich von nem guten Airflow im Gehäuse, denn es macht schon nen Unterschied, ob der Kühler etwas Frischluft ansaugen kann oder nur vorgeheizte Luft abbekommt.
Nun, im Endeffekt bleibt es natürlich dir überlassen. Wenn es dich(!) nicht stört, dass dein PC unnötige Hitze erzeugt und du kein Problem mit dem Geräuschniveau hast, kannst du es natürlich auch so belassen. Ich(!) jedenfalls würd es eher versuchen möglichst kühl zu halten, ohne grosse Ausgaben tätigen zu müssen.


----------

